# Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?



## Eisscratch (7. März 2011)

*Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Sers Leute,
ich wollte euch, wie der titel schon so schön sagt, mal fragen was ihr denn für spiele auf einer LAN zockt. Ich und ein paar kumpels machen (mal wieder) eine LAN, aber wir haben immer nur das gleiche, wir spiele:

 - CSS
 - BFH (ist nicht wirklich LAN, aber wenn man nen server hat geht das auch )
 - und auf keinen Fall Strategie spiele (da die meisten die zu "öde" finden)

Jetzt möchte ich wissen, was es denn sonst noch für gute spiele gibt, die sich für einen lan eignen.

Danke shonmal im voraus,
Eisscratch


----------



## joraku (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Call of Duty Reihe (bis 5)
Unreal Tournament

warum keine Strategiegames? So zwischendurch ^^
Empire Earth
Age of Empires 
Stronghold Crusader


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Day of defeat
Battlefield 2
das würd ich noch dazutun!


----------



## ReaCT (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

-Serious Sam hat mir immer viel Spaß gemacht
-CnC die Generäle: Stunde Null: Wenn einer erstmal ne Superwaffe hat gehts richtig ab (Hat glaube ich den Lan Modus, bin mir aber nicht sicher) 
-CoD 4
 Des wäre mir spontan eingefallen


----------



## Sibig (7. März 2011)

Bei Warcraft 3 der Mod mit den Helden ist cool


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Vielleicht noch Medal of Honor Reihe oder Brothers in Arms. Crysis Wars, Left for Dead2, RtCW Enemy Territory


----------



## Rabi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Keine Ahnung ob das was für euch ist, aber bei der letzten Lan, auf der ich war, kamen *Demigod* und *Sniper: Ghost Warrior* ganz gut an. Sollten auch beide recht billig zu beschaffen sein.

Ansonsten natürlich Call of Duty 4, da solltet ihr aber mindestens zu 8 sein, ansonsten lauft ihr mehr durch die Gegnend und sucht, als wirklich zu spielen.


----------



## ReaCT (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*



Sibig schrieb:


> Bei Warcraft 3 der Mod mit den Helden ist cool


 
League of Legends? LoL gibts gratis zum Download


----------



## HeaDCorE (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Left 4 Dead,CoD 4
Glaub mir ein Strategie Spiel zwischen durch ist sehr entspannend 
Ich finde auf na lan sind Strategiespiele unverzichtbar.


----------



## Eisscratch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Ok, danke an alle. Ich werds mal mit stronghold crusader versuchen als strategiespiel, mal schauen wie die leute so reagieren.


----------



## Ahab (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Bei kleinen Gruppen bis vier Spieler empfehlen sich auch Koop-Titel! Ghost Recon AW/AW2, OFP: Dragon Rising - sind sehr fordernd und können einen sehr lange "beschäftigen"!


----------



## Geko (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Hidden and Dangerous 2 

Ist zwar alt, aber macht mir und meinen Freunden immernoch Spass. Da ist dann mal etwas Taktik gefragt und die Gier nach Frags ist da auch begrenzt.


----------



## DJ-SK (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Ego-Shooter: Battlefield
Rennspiel: Blur, GTR 2, Flatout, Dirt2
Sport: FIFA 11, PES 2011 (für mich besser ^^)
Strategie: Empire Earth 2, Warcraft 3


----------



## joraku (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Split Second ist auch im Lan Modus sehr spaßig, es schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe wie Flatout, nur löst man hier die Hindernisse etc. von selbst aus um die Gegner zu zerschrotten und so einen Vorsprung zu gewinnen.


----------



## MasterFreak (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

CS 1.6 und Warcraft 3 is ganz cool aber man kann auch gut L4D spieln im Coop.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Trackmania, hdr 2 und erweiterrung,Cossacks.


----------



## Low (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Battlefield 
Wieviele Leute seid ihr denn?


----------



## joel3214 (14. März 2011)

.....


----------



## Eisscratch (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*



Low schrieb:


> Battlefield
> Wieviele Leute seid ihr denn?


 
 Wir dachten so an 8-10, aber es steht noch nicht ganz genau fest wer alles kommen kann.


----------



## seventyseven (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Beliebt auf unserer Lan sind : 

COD4
CS 1.6
CSS
Hawx (macht in 4 Gruppen auch ziemlich Spaß)
Breed
Warcraft 3
Battlefield 1942 !!!!


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Leute ihr wiederholt euch.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. März 2011)

Bei unter 5 Leuten:
CoD 4
PES11
Split//Second
Minecraft (!) 
CS:S und CS1.6
Trackmania Nations Forever
Teeworlds
Bei 5 und mehr Leuten:
CoD 4
BF2 & 1942
Minecraft
TMNF
Teeworlds


----------



## elypter (24. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Ich könnte GTA2 noch wärmstens empfehlen. 
Es ist nicht nur ein klassiker sondern macht auch ultra bock über lan und online. 
Auch wenn die Vogelperspektive damals aus technischen Gründen verwendet wurde tut das dem Spielspaß keinen Abbruch. Im Gegenteil. Durch die reduktion auf 2,5 D wird das kampfgeschen gewissermaßen komprimiert, ähnlich wie bei Worms und Soldat (übrigents auch super lan spiele). Auch wenn die Physik und die Steuerung vielen ungewohnt ist entstehen daraus oft die besten momente. Alles in allem ist es das optimale spiel für zwischendurch auf lan parties. 
Es gibt aber auch einige Vorteile auf technischer Seite: 
-es geht komplett ohne Maus(also auch an Laptops oder mit einer schlechten Maus) 
-es geht ohne Installation(und ist damit auch portable), Registrierung, CD, Crack und auf jedem Windows und auch einfach und perfekt unter Linux mit wine 
-es läuft auch leistungstechnisch auf quasi jedem rechner (zb auch netbooks) 
-kostenlos und legal 
-mit diesen speziellen eine-map-nur-lan versionen ist es auch nur wenige MB groß (die kleinste passt sogar auf eine Diskette) 
pure gta 
tiny gta 
gta chamber 

man braucht es nichtmal übers netzwerk zu verteilen sondern es reicht wenn all die url kennen und damit auch innerhalb weniger sekunden spielbar 

Es gibt aber auch eine Kompletinstallation mit allen tool und maps (inclusive game hunter zum online spielen) 

Noch ein Tipp: 
Am meisten Spaß machts allen wenn man spawnkills vermeidet. Also ganz im sinne: 
"and remember respect is everything!"


----------



## Godaishu (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Also für Lanpartys liebe ich Klassiker:

SWAT 4 - Das ist sehr lustig, vorallem weil es unglaubliche gute Absprache und Teamwork verlangt.

Raven Shield - Das selbe hier.

Hl und HL2 Deathmatch - Immer gut 

Diablo 2 - Lohnt sich nur wenn man sich nicht totgespielt hat und die Chars halbwegs balanced sind.

Lost Planet 2 - Weil es wirklich nur im Koop Spaß macht.



G


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit ArmA 2 im Coop?


----------



## jimbo24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Als Strategie-Game auf einer LAN ist Company of Heroes sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## FunBenedikt (4. April 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber vieleicht team Fortress 2 (bin aber nicht sicher ob das einen lan modus hat!!!)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. April 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

nö hatt es nicht, nur internet


----------



## FunBenedikt (10. April 2011)

byaliar schrieb:
			
		

> nö hatt es nicht, nur internet



Ok dan spielt man halt übers internet


----------



## JamX (12. April 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

COD4 COD5
CS CSS 
Unreal 2004
Supreamcomander Foren Alliance geht glaube icgh max 8 leute
Blur mach im lan laune  ist zur abwechslung mal nicht schlecht
was gibts sonst noch so?


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Boarderlands, Zombie Mods bei den CoDs mega funny !!! L4D, CS 1.6 tja BF2 halt und die anderen Standarts 
Evtl. Dead Rising 2 im Coop ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

@Panky: unnötiger Reflink Spam 

Ansonsten wenn ihr dort Internet habt ist LoL sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Baer.nap (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

sc und wc3 mehr brauchts ned


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

LoL is ein armseliges trottel game. WC3 is the best !!!


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> LoL is ein armseliges trottel game. WC3 is the best !!!


 Ja und es ist unlogisch , ja gut damit komme ich immer und die Leute meinen das ist ja immer so


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

warcraft 3 rockt... ansonsten counterstrike, starcraft, diablo2  die klassiker


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

achja und man kann sich natürlich auch nen world of warcraft server aufsetzen XD


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Überlegt doch mal... Wer will schon auf ne Lan gehen wo WOW gesuchtet wird.

Also meine Favoriten sind:
COD 1 (läuft auf jeder schrottkiste und macht derbst fun)
COD 4 (auch gut)
Dawn of War [das alte] (kein lahmes Strategiespiel macht fun)
Left 4 dead 2 (Koop zu 4. RICHTIG GEILES ZOMBIEGEMETZEL)
Soldat (sehr witziges sinnloses Rumballer Game)
Blur ( sehr lustiges Rennspiel )

ich kenn noch mehr aber mehr fällt mir von den guten nicht ein.
mfg alex

PS: Stronghold Crusader hasse ich wie die Pest.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

wie keine strategie spiele ??? auf jeder lan muss man age of empires 2 zocken 


moto GP is eigendlich ganz lustig, macht besonders spaß wenn alle das nicht können 

und ne runde tower defense in wc3 muss auch sein


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Juli 2011)

Worms 3D


----------



## Mewtos (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

Richtig fetzig wird mit HL2eathmatch, wenn man nur mit dem gravi spielt,
ansonsten noch C&C: Zero Hour....macht mega-fun, auch wenns manchmal n bissle laggt^^


----------



## zuogolpon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Spiele für eine LAN-Party?*

CoD 6 mit Mods ist Spaß Garantie.

CoD4 danach noch.


----------

